# Show Classes!!!!!!????



## myponygizmo (Apr 18, 2010)

Okay so I was looking at the show bill from last month and I saw some classes that I had no idea what they were... Can you help me.....Ok well here they are:Texas Rollback, Hair Pin,Carrots and Crackers,Shoe Race and Cheap Date....????????  HELP!!!!!!


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Texas Rollback.

Boot race.. usually you have your boots on the other side of the arena, have to run over, put your boots on, mount up, and RUN.

Carrots and crackers may be bribe your horse? And maybe hairpin is keyhole? I dunno. XD


----------

